# How long can a puppy be left alone?



## Chloe&Shawn

My puppy is just over 9 weeks old and I work a full time job that requires me out of the house for 7 or 8 hours a day! My cockapoo seems to be doing okay but I worry all day at work! what is the best way to leave her? In her crate or in a penned off area with food, water, pee pad, etc?
Soon I will have to work longer hours (up to 10 hours a day)...I know that she will be fine in terms of food and water etc but this just seems too long to leave her, should I get a dog walker or any other suggestions?? 
Your suggestions are much appreciated  Thanks!!


----------



## kendal

this is way to long te be left at such a young age. you realy do need to get a dog walker or a neighboru or family member to watch her. 

when she is older having a dog walker take her out for an hour or 2 will be fine. but at 9 weeks she is far two young and you will be making toilet trainging harder. 

is their anyone els in the house, any family or friends near by who can watch her. 

theas are things you should have had in place before you got her.


----------



## tessybear

Well you asked for suggestions but I am surprised you would even consider leaving a 9 week pup on her own every day for 10 hours. Poor little thing!


----------



## Hfd

I agree totally with Kendal - its not fair to leave such a young puppy alone for 8 hours, we only leave our 6 month old dog for a maximum of 3-4 hours. Is this 5 days a week too? Did you get your puppy from a breeder as they are usually opposed to this sort of arrangement?
H x


----------



## Rileypoo

That is really sad and I have to agree with the others. My pup is 13 weeks and the longest he has been left was 3 hours once and that was after a good walk but I think that was possibly too much. 
Please arrange a sitter as soon as possible or take some time off work for a few days to sort out!!


----------



## jaimebpa1

I know you have to work, but ideally i wouldn't leave a dog of any age alone for 10 hours a day. I think you need to arrange for someone to spend at least 2 hours a day with the puppy or else look in to some type of doggy daycare. Until you can get that figured out i think it would be best to pen off an area of your house. Leave the crate open so the puppy can sleep in there, but come out to use a puppy pad. I'd hate for her to pee or poop in the crate and then have to be locked in there for hours.


----------



## Chloe&Shawn

Thank you everyone for the replies! I will definitely be getting a dog walker for when my longer shifts start and until then have a friend pop in once a day to play and check in on her!


----------



## Chloe&Shawn

As for everyone who said 2 hours alone a day max, how are any of you able to go to work or are all of your cockapoos in daycare? If only people who worked from home were able to have dogs there would be many less homes for puppies!


----------



## lady amanda

it is 2 hours based on her age right now....that is what is ideal, no not everyone can manage it, but taking care of a dog is a huge responsibility. Little pippies are like babies and need more attention than say a teenager. 
I work out, my husband works from home....Lady is left alone for 4 hrs at a time. but this was not the case right away.


----------



## jaimebpa1

I have been wondering if there are more stay at home moms in the UK or "housewives". Or if doggy daycare is more common then it is where i am from. I can't speak for all of Canada because that would be silly, but in my smallish town most homes have 2 working adults and dog walkers and doggy daycare are not common. All of my friends that have dogs leave them for about 7-8 hours a day from the time they are puppies and on. I am not comfortable with that which is why when my husband and I both worked 10 hour days we did not have a dog, but that is not the norm around here. 

I hope housewife isn't an offensive term! I never know what is ok in terms of titles. I myself am a stay at home mom so i mean no offense by it. I'm the odd one in my group of friends though because none of them stay home and they all have dogs they leave alone all day long.


----------



## lady amanda

I am in Canada as well. and my town where I live has 3 daycares, and if you do look there are more dog walkers than you think....

Chloe/Shawn are you in Ottawa Canada??? that is my home town.


----------



## Chloe&Shawn

Yeah, I am from Canada as well and also know many people who leave their dogs home while they are at work. As long as they have room to walk around and play with their toys, a place to potty and food and water, I think this is managable.
For the longer shifts though I will be getting a dog walker because that just breaks my heart!


----------



## Chloe&Shawn

Yes I am in Ottawa, ANY tips on where to look for a reasonably priced dog walker would be appreciated!! I am currently looking on kijiji!


----------



## lady amanda

When you do leave a dog alone for long periods of time at the beginning it is much much harder to potty train them...if you could pop home at lunch to let her out to pee it would be a huge help to you, and yes a dog walker to tire little Bella out and get her the needed excercise will be a wonderful thing. '
I am glad to see a few more Canadian members on here...I was getting Lonely.

Everyone on here is always out for the best interest of the dog. I would suggest a dog walker for the 8 hour days as well.


----------



## jaimebpa1

Amanda i figured closer to toronto there would be more of those services offered so i didn't want to generalize it in such a big way. I live in a smallish town and it's just not common at all. There is one doggy daycare in my town which i know of so it's not unheard of, but i think most people use it for pet boarding and not day services. 

It would stress me out to leave a dog alone all day so i'm glad i don't have to worry about that. I'm the opposite. I'm trying to figure out how much i should leave the puppy alone because some weeks in the winter the kids and i don't leave the house at all!

I hope i didn't offend anyone. I just felt bad for the original poster and i wanted her to know that what she is doing is normal for my area. It didn't shock me or anything to read her post. I may not agree with it, but it's normal in my area.


----------



## lady amanda

Chloe&Shawn said:


> Yes I am in Ottawa, ANY tips on where to look for a reasonably priced dog walker would be appreciated!! I am currently looking on kijiji!


I am in Ottawa all the time...some advertise online, if you google Ottawa and dog walker it would be a good start...they usually are quite local...what area of Ottawa are you in?

I was born and raised there...I moved away only 5 years ago..but I am back almost monthly.


----------



## lady amanda

jaimebpa1 said:


> Amanda i figured closer to toronto there would be more of those services offered so i didn't want to generalize it in such a big way. I live in a smallish town and it's just not common at all. There is one doggy daycare in my town which i know of so it's not unheard of, but i think most people use it for pet boarding and not day services.
> 
> It would stress me out to leave a dog alone all day so i'm glad i don't have to worry about that. I'm the opposite. I'm trying to figure out how much i should leave the puppy alone because some weeks in the winter the kids and i don't leave the house at all!
> 
> I hope i didn't offend anyone. I just felt bad for the original poster and i wanted her to know that what she is doing is normal for my area. It didn't shock me or anything to read her post. I may not agree with it, but it's normal in my area.



Oh for sure it is normal....unfortunate...but normal...My sister in law was mad at me during Christmas because I told her that 6 hours away from my dog was the limit...and she tried to tell me that 12 was fine. and that she does it all the time...She has a husky...who has so so so much energy.


----------



## jaimebpa1

My parents will leave their dog for 12 hours and it stresses me out! If they are out and having fun they'll stay out all day and night. I've been known to stop by their house and bring their dog home with me if i know they've been out all day and plan on staying out with friends all night.

Sorry for taking over the thread! Back to the original topic, which was suggestions when you have to leave your puppy!


----------



## lady amanda

Pee pad training would be a good idea...as well as dog walker every day if day care isn't available...but in Ottawa it would be....I believe the cost is about $15 a day...which is not cheap...but good for many many reasons. 

again incase you didn't read up...I was born and raised in Ottawa and can totally help you come up with some dog walkers


----------



## JulesB

I would hazard a guess that MANY people in the UK leave their dogs at home for long periods of time but i think that people that choose to be part of a forum as they are interested in the welfare of their animal and as such are probably not the people who leave their dogs all day.

I hope you find a good dog walker soon!!


----------



## lola24

JulesB said:


> I would hazard a guess that MANY people in the UK leave their dogs at home for long periods of time but i think that people that choose to be part of a forum as they are interested in the welfare of their animal and as such are probably not the people who leave their dogs all day.
> 
> I hope you find a good dog walker soon!!


Very true!


----------



## jaimebpa1

I really should have said i've wondered if the people on THIS board were mostly at home during the day and not the UK in general. Silly generalization on my part and not what i was thinking in my head. I've literally spent the last hour and a half annoyed at myself for wording it the way i did!


----------



## JulesB

jaimebpa1 said:


> I really should have said i've wondered if the people on THIS board were mostly at home during the day and not the UK in general. Silly generalization on my part and not what i was thinking in my head. I've literally spent the last hour and a half annoyed at myself for wording it the way i did!


Sorry if you took my comment the wrong way as it wasn't meant as a dig at you.

I knew what you meant and i meant that as people on here are all so passionate about their animals we all do our best to not leave them for any longer than we have to. 

I do have a work colleague who's 3 dogs are left from 8am til 3pm most days. She loves her dogs to pieces and they seem happy dogs as they do have each other as company.

x


----------



## Janev1000

Yes, I'm mostly at home during the day. I work very part-time for a friend when she needs it, so I can either work at her house or mine but could take my dog to her house if I needed to as she is a dog lover with 2 dogs. If I were to work outside of the home I would not be happy to leave my dog for more than 3-4 hours and that is only when he would be older. I am going to offer dog-walking when he is older as I have always been a keen walker, with or without dogs.


----------



## jaimebpa1

I didn't take it as a dig at me. I just realized i had said something i didn't mean and wanted to correct it and make sure people saw i corrected it!


----------



## wellerfeller

My parents used to leave their dog at home all day while at work but this was when us kids were grown and to be honest their dog was about 18 by then. She never seemed that bothered.

Although I think breed characteristics may have an influence in cockapoo's which are with their working genes are bred to be with people as workers and companions. I have had a few different breeds and Weller is the first dog that I feel is such a person dog that it would be really unfair to leave him. He loves to be with you where ever you go, even the bathroom!! He is happy to go 5 or 6 hours when needed, he just accepts it but I don't think that would be the case if it was daily, boredom would kick in big time.

So my answer for the original question would be......A young puppy should not be left for more than 2 hours.

As they grow and mature you can increase the time left and eventually as an adult you may well have a dog that will be accepting of being left for a working day but it will take a long while to get there.


----------



## Pollypiglet

I guess the main reason for having a dog is company, if you are going to have to leave puppy all day just how much company will you be for each other? Cockapoos are very people orientated which is why many owners like them. When I worked full time I has two jack russell dogs they had each other but my neighbour went in at laest three times a day to play with them and let them out. Your puppy will need to be fed at around midday so someone will have to do that. Sorry to say but I think puppy will have a very unhappy lonely time and will pine for human attention.


----------



## Dee123

Hello Chloe&Shawn and welcome to the forum!

You obviously are empathic about your puppy and want the best. Unfortunate this is not an ideal world so one has to do the best they can.

Puppy could be left for a couple of hours but this can be increased with age. At four months four hours may be manageable depending on the pup. 

When left alone do try to provide at least three different toys, these should be rotated with other toys to avoid boredom.

Make sure there's space to play sleep and do business separately!

Good luck and enjoy your puppy!


----------



## carla-rae

I have just started back to work & have to leave my puppy, It's horrible. I have to leave at 8.30 but as I only work across the road I am popping in at 12.30-1.30 then back till 3.30.
My husband works shifts so every other week he will ba at home all morning till 12.30. I don't think, in an ideal world we would ever leave them but we have to work don't we?! I have only just started this routine (yesterday) but I felt so guilty I asked my niece to pop up in the morning for half hour too, just for the first few days.
i have also just ordered a bigger crate, much bigger than what he should need but I don't like the thought of him being cooped up, hopefully he wont need a crate forever. What age do they usually leave their crate? 
Carla x


----------



## tessybear

Yes most of us do have to work but we don't all have to buy a puppy and then leave it on it's own all day, especially a cockapoo which craves company. It just makes me sad to think of it.


----------



## M&M's mummy

I think those whom work full-time can have puppies ( although an older dog is probably best) but they have to have a lot of measures in place and need to have support.

They need to research their choice of dog breed as some dogs are not suitable to be left for long periods due to needing lots of mental stimulation or crave human company.

You need to have a dog walker to come in and exercise them and some-one whom can check on them or take your puppy to doggy day care or have relatives/friends to help you out.

Crating a puppy for a long period or just leaving it to is own devises is not fair on the puppy IMO.

Puppies especially need training- Chloe if you are out to work for 9 or 10 hours when will you be able to do this?


----------



## Guest

oh my good god your breeder obviously never really cared that you worked because i would NEVER EVER sell a puppy to a working family , i feel sorry for you and the puppy will proberbly end up a delinquent unhoused trained adult WHO IS THE BREEDER !!!!


----------



## JulesB

romeo said:


> oh my good god your breeder obviously never really cared that you worked because i would NEVER EVER sell a puppy to a working family , i feel sorry for you and the puppy will proberbly end up a delinquent unhoused trained adult WHO IS THE BREEDER !!!!


My dog is not a delinquent, un house trained adult and I work full time and I live on my own. I made the time when i got her to be at home so she settled in, and then have a dog walker so she is never on her own for long.


----------



## M&M's mummy

JulesB said:


> My dog is not a delinquent, un house trained adult and I work full time and I live on my own. I made the time when i got her to be at home so she settled in, and then have a dog walker so she is never on her own for long.


I think that is a good idea- if people can take holiday from work when they have a pup so they can spend time settling them in.

It's all about forward planning and making sure you have things in place before getting a pup when you are working as more thought needs to go into the pups welfare and training.

I also think it's about the type of person you are. If you are working long hours and come home tired and stressed a lot of the time, probably not the right time to be taking on a puppy. If you work balance is good and you know that when you come home the puppy will need attention etc... it makes it better for both you & pup.

I think it's about being sensible and realistic.


----------



## JulesB

M&M's mummy said:


> I think that is a good idea- if people can take holiday from work when they have a pup so they can spend time settling them in.
> 
> It's all about forward planning and making sure you have things in place before getting a pup when you are working as more thought needs to go into the pups welfare and training.
> 
> I also think it's about the type of person you are. If you are working long hours and come home tired and stressed a lot of the time, probably not the right time to be taking on a puppy. If you work balance is good and you know that when you come home the puppy will need attention etc... it makes it better for both you & pup.
> 
> I think it's about being sensible and realistic.



That's my point. I planned it to have time off when i got Betty, and got her in the summer when i knew my work would be quiet. I'd even contacted dog walkers before i got Betty so i knew they would be ok to take her. If i know i have got a really crazy work week then my parents have Betty for the week.

It is all about planning! But I do resent Janice's comments as I think it's a very sweeping statement to make.


----------



## Pollypiglet

Hi Carla the bigger crate sounds a good idea, try not to get too stressed about leaving puppy as long as you have help to make sure he is ok. Most dogs adapt very well but I would say 4 to 5 hours is the absolute maximum to leave a pup and that is only as a one off not every day. When Hattie was around 12 weeks I had a problem with my car which resulted in my being out all day but my good neighbours saved the day! I am lucky to have such good support which is not available to everyone. Do the best you can and go with your gut instincts dogs do adapt it just may take a bit longer.


----------



## colpa110

JulesB said:


> That's my point. I planned it to have time off when i got Betty, and got her in the summer when i knew my work would be quiet. I'd even contacted dog walkers before i got Betty so i knew they would be ok to take her. If i know i have got a really crazy work week then my parents have Betty for the week.
> 
> It is all about planning! But I do resent Janice's comments as I think it's a very sweeping statement to make.


I agree , it's all about good planning. Janices comments ( or should I say how she puts them across) is starting to get right on my nerves. Just because you shout something doesn't make you right. When some one comes on here that has already got a puppy looking for advice it really does not help when people jump down their throat....practical advice is far more useful


----------



## Turi

colpa110 said:


> I agree , it's all about good planning. Janices comments ( or should I say how she puts them across) is starting to get right on my nerves. Just because you shout something doesn't make you right. When some one comes on here that has already got a puppy looking for advice it really does not help when people jump down their throat....practical advice is far more useful


At the risk of adding fuel to the fire... Janice you say that you don't sell your puppies to people who work full-time. But Colin lives near the owners of one of yours... and they work full-time...? 

Of course as a breeder you can never be 100% sure of each buyer's situation and if they're being honest with you but rather than vet new owners by this main criteria wouldn't it make more sense to ask questions such as, 'what care will they put in place for their puppy during the day?' Just because people work full-time doesn't mean they don't care about their pets...


----------



## wellerfeller

Janice not everyone that works is a baddy where their cockapoo puppy is concerned! There are plenty of responsible owners out there that take the time off while pups are very new to settle them and once vaccinations all ok provide excellent care for there dogs while they have to work. In an ideal world these owners would love nothing more than spending the whole day looking after their dogs but in reality people have to work. Its harsh to judge them as bad owners just because they have to work.
Doggy day care isn't cheap so I would say the more responsible owners are making sure their dogs are looked after.


----------



## curt3007

People do work and have dogs, it's like everyone says, planning and organisation and depends on amount of time left.


----------



## katycat

I am lucky that I don't need to work so Griff is very rarely left on his own. Only twice so far and although we bought a crate we have rarely used it. In fact its now folded up and put away. We left him last night for 2 hours with free run of the house and came home to him sitting in the porch and nothing touched in the house. 

People should be able to have a dog and work full time , which I have done in the past with my last dog, but I always made sure someone let him out or came home myself to do it. I think a great idea for working people when there dogs are older is a dog flap in there door as it gives them access to outside and company if neighbours etc are in gardens.


----------



## Rejess

romeo said:


> oh my good god your breeder obviously never really cared that you worked because i would NEVER EVER sell a puppy to a working family , i feel sorry for you and the puppy will proberbly end up a delinquent unhoused trained adult WHO IS THE BREEDER !!!!


Im sorry janice, i have to take issue with this, i myself do not currently work, and i do agree that leaving a young pup all day without any contact is undesirable, however, to say that a breeder is wrong to sell to a working family is totally unfair, one very important point to consider here is that whilst they may need to employ measures to provide company for the puppy, at least you can be confident that working families are at least able to pay for all of the vital expenditures that a puppy/dog will need throughout its life, including training classes which can be undertaken at weekends, many dogs end up in shelters as a result of economic problems with regards to upkeep costs aswell, so actually a working status should at least afford some comfort if viewed the right way, i am cross yet again that a person has genuinely come on here asking for advice and help and has been jumped on by certain members as if she were a cruel uncaring owner, its not ideal, but the pup is in its home, so what good does it do to berate the poor woman for a situation that has already occured?? Be kind please and give helpful advice, not useless rants.


----------



## curt3007

colpa110 said:


> I agree , it's all about good planning. Janices comments ( or should I say how she puts them across) is starting to get right on my nerves. Just because you shout something doesn't make you right. When some one comes on here that has already got a puppy looking for advice it really does not help when people jump down their throat....practical advice is far more useful


Well said Colin!!!


----------



## Sue

*Milo*

My puppy is 17 weeks old today and had his first training session with 7 other new beginners Milo was attentive and performed every task required at the end of the session the trainer complimented me on a very well adjusted puppy with a calm temprement 
I have had Milo from 8 weeks old and work 4 days a week built up leaving him from 2 hours now to 4 hours at a time and he is perfectly happy I take him for a long walk and lots of play before I go to work and again when I return home two of the days I am at home I still need to leave Milo as shopping needs to be done and as you all know it is not possible to shop with a dog 
I dont live in a big town so all shopping trips can take 3/4 hours he is crate trained and has plenty of kong toys to keep him occupied I take him to the vets every two weeks for them to chart his growth and weight currently 
5.7kg He is a cuddly chocolate boy and could not imagine life without him if I can find someone who can talk me through loading a picture I will post one on


----------



## Rejess

I mean Lets be honest, she didnt ask how many times a day she should beat her puppy, or how long she should leave it tied to the radiator did she??? She is clearly a caring owner who wants the best for her pup, do you think he shouldnt have kids because shes not at home all day either?


----------



## Mouse

Kirby is now 12 weeks old I work every weekend 7hours on Saturday and and 6 on Sunday lucky for me I have been on holidays for the last month it gave me time to get every thing in place for when i was back in work, I think also the fact that I am home all week but not weekends was going to confuse him, so for the last 2 weeks I started to leave him alone starting at an hour and working up to 3, ( I'v had tons of coffee in neighbours houses ) I'm surprised I'v not been arrested for peeking in my windows to see how he's coping, I went back to work yesterday left home at 9.30 and my son was there till 11.30 at 2.30 my other son arrived and stayed till 3.30 and I was home by 5 today ran very much the same, 
having a puppy or an adult dog is hard work they maybe your pet but your their parent you have to make sure they have a safe and happy life in return you get unconditional love and loyalty but for a happy dog and a stress free life you have to make strong fondations and this starts in the first few weeks, 
dont just go out and get any pet minder/walker check them out, when you find one you like get them to come visit make sure the dog get to know them, all this might seem a little OTT but all of this in the end will make for one happy dog and this will make your life very easy


----------



## jools

Chloe&Shawn said:


> My puppy is just over 9 weeks old and I work a full time job that requires me out of the house for 7 or 8 hours a day! My cockapoo seems to be doing okay but I worry all day at work! what is the best way to leave her? In her crate or in a penned off area with food, water, pee pad, etc?
> Soon I will have to work longer hours (up to 10 hours a day)...I know that she will be fine in terms of food and water etc but this just seems too long to leave her, should I get a dog walker or any other suggestions??
> Your suggestions are much appreciated  Thanks!!


I really feel for you as even though the situation is not perfect u obviously really wanted & care about ur pup ...... i think if i was in your position now i would defo get a dog walker for a good couple of hours or even someone you could drop doggie off to who would love a dog but doesn't want commit full time - put a little advert in the local paper (no one can refuse a cuddly cockapoo)!! Good luck with ur search for ur daycare mum j xx


----------



## jools

romeo said:


> oh my good god your breeder obviously never really cared that you worked because i would NEVER EVER sell a puppy to a working family , i feel sorry for you and the puppy will proberbly end up a delinquent unhoused trained adult WHO IS THE BREEDER !!!!


Good old Janice always there with help and advice!!!!


----------



## Guest

only just read your posts , yes you are all right i did come accross strong ,and i am sorry if i offended any of you ,but i did not mean it in any way to hurt anybody just a bit to intense about puppies been left on there own janice x


----------



## greengrapes

romeo said:


> oh my good god your breeder obviously never really cared that you worked because i would NEVER EVER sell a puppy to a working family , i feel sorry for you and the puppy will proberbly end up a delinquent unhoused trained adult WHO IS THE BREEDER !!!!


While we have been looking for a puppy, I did have a look at your website, but I think that I'm right in saying that you offered a puppy delivery service. If you never get to meet an owner, how can you be sure that you have NEVER EVER sold a puppy to a working family, and how can they be certain that you're breeding in a ethical manner?? I have read that puppy farms often dissuade customers from visiting and I should be extremely wary of buying from any breeder who operated in this way.

I'm a big believer in face to face contact as you can tell much more about a person when you meet them. I'm sure your customers will tell you what a wonderful home they will give to your puppies, but how can you be so sure?


----------



## Guest

greengrapes.... i do not wish to get in to a conflict of oppinions with you on what i do or dont do, i do offer a delivery service by a family member retired gentleman UNCLE IAN if people choose to use him or not that is there choice ? you say i NEVER get to meet an owner? lots of my owners visit me and collect there puppies in fact 95% and as for the 5% who choose to have ian deliver by the time i have finished with them , we know each other inside out as for working families a relationship is based on trust and no lies i am totally honest as i hope they are with me , I tell all my people they are free to visit me at any time and if you read my endorsments you will see there are a lot of happy people who have my puppies so greengrapes!!!! i must be doing some thing right visit me and see for your self ? janice xx


----------



## kendal

i don't think their is a problem with people working and having dogs, my issue was that day care was only just being discussed as a possibility after getting the puppy knowing how long it was being left or about to be left until day care was sorted. 

to be hones i don't think any one can guarantee they will never need to work(unless you are a big time lottery winner) and in the fanatical climate at the moment. some one might be a stay at home spouse, so many things can change. people can be made redundant months after getting a puppy meaning both parties need to go out to work. my friend and her other half have just split up after a number of years together, he worked from home so could stay with the dogs, but now she is having to look into day care for her pooches.


----------



## greengrapes

romeo said:


> you say i NEVER get to meet an owner?


You're mis-quoting or misunderstanding me! What I actually said was "*If* you never get to meet an owner, how can you be sure that you have NEVER EVER sold a puppy to a working family, and how can they be certain that you're breeding in a ethical manner??" 

Because of the passion you and your daughter show on these forums I'm sure you do go through very thorough checks. My post was intended to show that a breeder can never be certain that the puppy is going to a good home, and I would have thought that without meeting the family, you're more at risk of allowing one of your puppies into an unsuitable environment.

I'm sure that I'm not the first person to look at your website and draw these conclusions. Perhaps you might want to look again at the wording from the point of view of a prospective owner. There are a great many disreputable breeders all over the UK, and in Wales particularly. I wouldn't wish you to be tarred with the same brush.

I'm glad to hear that 95% of owners come to visit you, but that still leaves 5% who you may not meet. 

It would also be a great shame if this practice was copied by less reputable breeders and pet couriers became the middle-men for puppy farms.

Bill


----------



## Guest

hello bill nice to know your name , as we said a member of our family delivers the puppies and some times i go my self,or my daughter that way the 5% get home vetted like the dogs trust and r.s.p.c.a do , people will visit me and then book a delivery by ian. 

TO QUOTE I'm sure that I'm not the first person to look at your website and draw these conclusions. Perhaps you might want to look again at the wording from the point of view of a prospective owner. There are a great many disreputable breeders all over the UK, and in Wales particularly. I wouldn't wish you to be tarred with the same brush.


Bill you may draw what ever conclusion you want ? i take offence to you stating WALES IN PARTICULAR puppy farming and bad breeders are all over the uk and ireland as a member of a puppy watch group in my area i am well aware of all you say and it is so nice that you would not want me to be tarred with the same brush ? i appreciate your concern chick xxxxxxxxx


----------



## greengrapes

*You're not reading what I've said.*

I'm trying to help you by pointing out how the use of pet couriers was perceived by me and how they may be perceived by others.

My second paragraph clearly said that I was sure that you do carry out very thorough checks, but I only know that having read your passionate postings on this forum.

I don't know how many other pet couriers there are in this country, but if they became common-place I believe that the practice would be exploited by unscrupulous breeders. I'm certain that none of us would wish to see this happen.


----------



## greengrapes

romeo said:


> i take offence to you stating WALES IN PARTICULAR


I'm only saying this following recent reports I've read. 

BBC News - RSPCA raises concern over puppy farms in Wales
Walesonline - Facebook fight over puppy farms

I didn't suggest you were a puppy farm, quite the opposite in fact.


----------



## lady amanda

Let's get back to topic please!


----------



## Guest

greengrapes said:


> *You're not reading what I've said.*
> 
> I'm trying to help you by pointing out how the use of pet couriers was perceived by me and how they may be perceived by others.
> 
> My second paragraph clearly said that I was sure that you do carry out very thorough checks, but I only know that having read your passionate postings on this forum.
> 
> I don't know how many other pet couriers there are in this country, but if they became common-place I believe that the practice would be exploited by unscrupulous breeders. I'm certain that none of us would wish to see this happen.


ok bill from the west midlands thats where i am from as well, maybe we know each other ?I did not firstly ask for your help but thanks for your thoughts they will be taken on board , you may be very surprise to here that there are lots of pet couriers animalcouriers in the uk GOOGLE IT I have 2 puppies going to bermuda this week , i have 11 puppies there to date they go with www.animalcouriers.co.uk then fly to bermuda ... one more thought to you i doubt very much puppy farmers would employ pet couriers as they are very expensive ...and puppy farmers spend as little as possible that is why they sell to dealers ,you would be better off helping to stop dealers who sell to pet stores it is rampant all over the uk ...


----------



## lady amanda

topic...anyone??


----------



## Chloe&Shawn

Well, first of all THANK YOU to everyone who has given me helpful advice on this topic! keep the suggestions coming
second of all, I did spend 2 weeks off work with my puppy and gradually built her up to being left alone for longer periods of time.
She has space in her pen to walk around, a pee pad, her crate, toys, food and water! and as soon as I can get a walker in we can try to get her to just use the bathroom outside...for right now it has not interfered at all with her training....when I am home she always goes to the door when she has to use the bathroom and has been accident free for almost a week already!
To the former Ottawa resident, if you could send me any links u may know of etc for dog walkers that would be greatly appreciated. I have a few in mind but SO pricey, let me know 
Thanks to everyone who didnt freak out on me for trying to have a job and a puppy at the same time.


----------



## tessybear

Chloe from your posts you sound like a caring person. If you ask for opinions on this forum you will certainly get them- some of us are more outspoken than others but what we all have in common is that we adore our cockapoos and feel strongly about them! You will get great tips, advice and support too. I must say your cockapoo Bella is quite adorable! Good luck with arranging your daycare/dog-walking.


----------



## Soo

Amanda every time you post topic! I keep thinking of the chocolate bar that is callled that. Might be something to do with the diet I'm on that is chocolate free :-(

oops I'm off topic again :behindsofa:


----------



## cleo

that does sound like an terrible long time for a dog to be left alone. Even with your friend popping in everyday and a dog walker it's not great for such a young dog as they don't like change and they want to be with you, there owner all the time. Not with various people who have different rules and expectations. I think maybe you should have thought about this before you got a dog.

However, I do know it's hard as some people do have to work and don't have the luxery of being able to stay at home with their dog. I don't think it's right that these people shouldn't have dogs but I do think you need to have a job where your dog is not left too long, especially a young puppy. I think I have left my dog longer than some people on here but for my dog I think the length of time she is left is ok but this was built up over time. First of all I was working part-time so she was only left 3 days a week and my hubby came home so it was a max of 4 hours, it was only when she got to 7-8 months when he stopped going home for lunch and she is left on her own for 7 hours. But any longer and I ask my hubby to come home at lunchtime, for instance tomorrow I have a doctors appointment so cannot get home at the normal time.


----------



## Soo

What I don't think is helpful is lots of folk telling someone "you shouldn't have done that" when they have already done something. Turning the clock back is not yet possible except in films.

Its done, so why not come up with some constructive help on how to deal with the situation rather than having a go. If people who come onto this forum are treated like that if they don't live up to your personal expectations of how a dog should be looked after then many will not come back and will miss out on getting help and advice that could improve the situation especially for the dog.

Someone who doesn't care for their dog and want to do their best for it is not going to waste their time coming onto a forum like this. So if someone does come on looking for help wouldn't it be nice if they could get it without being kicked at the same time.

Its a different matter if someone asks before they have got their dog, but if they already have it then there is no point telling them they shouldnt have it. Some of the replies on here have made me feel really bad for the op....


----------



## colpa110

Exactly right...I couldn't have put it any better. I have been made to feel guilty a few times on here when looking for genuine advice. It puts you off asking in future which is not good for you or the dog.


----------



## Turi

tessybear said:


> Chloe from your posts you sound like a caring person. If you ask for opinions on this forum you will certainly get them- some of us are more outspoken than others but what we all have in common is that we adore our cockapoos and feel strongly about them! You will get great tips, advice and support too. I must say your cockapoo Bella is quite adorable! Good luck with arranging your daycare/dog-walking.


I was just thinking the same thing - this thread is testimony to the fact that people on here are conscientious pet owners and whilst I can imagine that certain reactions have been 'slightly' overwhelming please don't be frightened off Chloe. Everyone will do what they can to help. 

So the issue of daycare was overlooked. Let's move on from that and try to provide useful advise. Chloe, I read (and always suggest to newbees on here) 'The Perfect Puppy' by Gwen Bailey. It's an easy read that covers most of the basics, things that can't be neglected and should mean you're well-armed for what's to come. 

Best of luck,

Turi x


----------



## Uncle Ian

Hello everyone, i have been drawn to this topic instigated by greengrapes,and have been dismayed by the level of unhelpful comments made by a small minority on this forum regarding the way in which people conduct their business practices!!!
This is the first time i have posted and will probably be the last as i have been ostrasized by green grapes for working as a puppy courier!!!
Before i go i would like to state in my defence as a puppy courier that i meet many new owners in their homes and i decide if the puppy stays not janice!!
A lot of you on this forum will have met me and appreciate the lengths that janice and i go to ensuring that the puppy travels safely and comfortably to its new vetted home.
Perhaps you would all be advised to keep your comments to the levels of help and information for owners of cockapoos,as this forum was originally intended
and not for slanderous comments.
Wishing you all well.
Uncle Ian.


----------



## greengrapes

Let's not hijack this thread again.

I have started a new thread in an attempt to set the record straight.


----------



## lady amanda

:focus::focus::focus::focus::focus::focus:


----------



## Sezra

lady amanda said:


> :focus::focus::focus::focus::focus::focus:


I love Topics  trouble is they go straight to my hips!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick

Sezra said:


> I love Topics  trouble is they go straight to my hips!


I never got on with Topics, I found the Marathon (Snickers) far more superior with its layer of caramel enhancing the flavour


----------



## lady amanda

Chloe&Shawn said:


> Well, first of all THANK YOU to everyone who has given me helpful advice on this topic! keep the suggestions coming
> second of all, I did spend 2 weeks off work with my puppy and gradually built her up to being left alone for longer periods of time.
> She has space in her pen to walk around, a pee pad, her crate, toys, food and water! and as soon as I can get a walker in we can try to get her to just use the bathroom outside...for right now it has not interfered at all with her training....when I am home she always goes to the door when she has to use the bathroom and has been accident free for almost a week already!
> To the former Ottawa resident, if you could send me any links u may know of etc for dog walkers that would be greatly appreciated. I have a few in mind but SO pricey, let me know
> Thanks to everyone who didnt freak out on me for trying to have a job and a puppy at the same time.


i just wanted you to know that I sent you a Private message, as I would love to help you on your dog walker search.


----------



## lady amanda

we don't have that chocolate bar here...tho it must be great!


----------



## Chloe&Shawn

Don't worry everyone, we got a dog walker!


----------



## Chloe&Shawn

also...where do you access private msgs?


----------



## Soo

At the top of the page you should find a bit that says notifications and you click that to get into them.


----------



## lady amanda

Chloe&Shawn said:


> Don't worry everyone, we got a dog walker!


YAY good for you...at the top right it will say Welcome Chloe&Shawn...right below that.


----------

